
To prevent suicide, scientists propose adding psychoactive drug to water supply - omarchowdhury
https://www.futurism.com/neoscope/adding-psychoactive-drug-water
======
non-entity
Probably not super relevant, but lithium can interact dangerously with other
psychoactive substances, particularly lysergamides. Would suck to end up
hospitalized behind you had a glass of tap water during a trip.

Of course the number of psychedelic users probably isn't enough to care, I
wonder if there are other, perhaps prescription drugs that could interact
poorly with lithium.

~~~
rogerkirkness
If lithium is dangerous in those amounts, we should be removing it from tap
water. Given that every study shows public health benefits (significant) and
that it can vary 10x naturally occuring between high and low content areas,
either what you're saying in those doses is false or we should be removing it.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
I suggest to add some crack into the water supply of said scientists.

